# Morton Grove, IL blocks



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

What time do they drop blocks over there in Morton Grove? Never saw anything at 22.00, but a few in the morning. Looks like they do different than Goose Island.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I stopped checking at 10pm a couple months ago, I think it's just spaced throughout the day. During the week I see notifications for same-day around 7:30-ish most mornings, then the afternoon blocks are usually as-needed, with 1 hour or less advance notice.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I can still score a Goose Island block at 22.00 sometimes. But it's like a lottery.


----------

